# Mahindra Tractors



## Mudcreek1200 (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking to buy a mid range replacement tractor about 70 HP see a few Mahindra dealers in my area.Are they good or bad?


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Did some brush cutting with one a coupel of years back, did a nice job. It was only 35 hp so may be a lto of difference. I think the big thing is to keep your expectations realistic. If you expect JD/CNH/Agco performace at a Mahindra price, you will likely be disappointed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mudcreek1200 said:


> Looking to buy a mid range replacement tractor about 70 HP see a few Mahindra dealers in my area.Are they good or bad?


Very good in their price range....largest tractor manufacture in the world


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Very good in their price range....largest tractor manufacture in the world


Mahindra also makes motor vehicles and is certainly the largest in the world by numbers of tractors produced. Not largest in value of tractors as prices are very competitive and not many of the bigger tractors in the stable; yet. It has expanded production/assembly into the USA into Georgia and has upgraded its spare parts section.

Hard to rank the biggest company, many rank AGCO as top farm equipment manufacturer and CNH Industrial is up there when its very widely diversified agriculture, construction, motor vehicle and industrial manufacturing range is considered. JD from a less diverse base is ranked

Tata the motor vehicle manufacturer (trucks cars and utility vehicles) is second largest in India in the number of tractors produced and bought Jaguar/Land Rover from Ford.

JD and CNH have both opened manufacturing plants in India. The tractor market in India took over 600,000 units in 2013 compared with about 200,000 in the US; 2014 saw 593,000 in India and 235,000 in North America (US and Canada) with about 100,000 units in the sub-40 hp range in NA. China absorbed about 525,000 units and has been rapidly expanding in its domestic market.

An alliance of agricultural machinery producers has released the details of the 2014 tractor market. More than half of the world's tractor market is in India and China.

As the world's manufacturing becomes more global in nature you do not know what you are really getting and from where.

Kubota has gained acceptance for its quality in the US, with its exposure beginning in 46 years ago and forming a corporation in the US about 40 odd years ago. The Japanese created the roadmap to penetrate the US market and the Koreans, Indians and Chinese are following that roadmap but will take a lot less time to get sizeable market share, in the compact and sub-125 horsepower range of tractors because that is where the volume is.

Korean, Indian and Chinese home markets demand and generally can only accommodate tractors that are simple to operate and service, free of critical electronic technology. If you want a tough no-nonsense simple tractor then a Mahindra could be on your radar.

For a new tractor, I have no home-produced units to bias my assessment, JD closed the last local mass production tractor factory in Australia nearly 30 years ago.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I think they have their place. I would not be too afraid of one if you are weekender or part timer. LS tractors are more appealing to me in that range than Mahindra. LS builds tractors for CaseNH. For the same money you buy an older tractor; that no emissions and you can wrench on it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

jeff outwest said:


> I think they have their place. I would not be too afraid of one if you are weekender or part timer. LS tractors are more appealing to me in that range than Mahindra. LS builds tractors for CaseNH. For the same money you buy an older tractor; that no emissions and you can wrench on it.


I looked over a P7040 with a cab and loader at the NC Farm Show and it's not a bad looking tractor, 40F/40R transmission. Fit and finish was good bit better than the Mahindra's. Main reason I looked at was because one of the guys working the booth I know from way back.

http://lstractorusa.com/utility-tractors/p-series/p7040cps/


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

LS tractors are a good example of Korean ingenuity, globalisation and a quality product. It started out as a division of Hyundai and later sold. LS has an association with Mitsubishi of Japan and an arrangement with CNH allowing access to an Iveco engine. Iveco is part of Fiat which owns CNH.

They have been marketed under a whole range of brands including McCormick and Landini.

How is that for global entanglement.

Like I have said before, you may not know who actually made the big-brand tractor you are buying.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

A Montana tractor dealership set up here locally a few years ago. Many stories of self-igniting and expensive parts that took months to get with these tractors. Our bookkeepers husband had a drive shaft break while hauling small loads of gravel in his driveway. The dealer is now a LS brand seller, I don't know what he did with the Montana's? He does fill the nitch of 25 hp machines.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Older Mahindra's I've seen have terrible paint. Most of them turn pinkish in color & show rust spots. My neighbors Mahindra has weird transmission
speeds 3rd gear/low range is faster than 1st gear/high range


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

A buddy of mine just bought a 70hp 4wd with a loader. Haven't really got to a take a good look at it. It looks just like my MF 271xe. Almost the same size and a basic setup for trans etc. He has been happy with it. He's not farming with it yet, just messing around clearing brush etc.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

The NH dealer I bought my round bailer from is carrying Mahindra now as a sub line I guess. I think they are made in India somewhere.

60 years ago you had JD, IH and Massey. Now there are so many brands and configurations it boggles the mind.

Reminds me of the snowmobile business. At one time there were over 100 manufacturers (JD was one), the market went bust because of too many players and now there are 4 left.

With tractors, how many ways can you slice the pie before the slices become too small to eat?

Heck, even Cabelas sells tractors (not that I'd buy one with a camo hood....lol)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Reminds me of the snowmobile business. At one time there were over 100 manufacturers (JD was one), the market went bust because of too many players and now there are 4 left.


For the longest time here if you owned a sled you got to ride it maybe 3 or 4 times a winter, if you wanted to ride regular you loaded up and hauled it to Michigan. A lot of people got rid of their sleds and got 4 wheel drive ATV's instead, can ride those year round.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> The NH dealer I bought my round bailer from is carrying Mahindra now as a sub line I guess. I think they are made in India somewhere.
> 
> 60 years ago you had JD, IH and Massey. Now there are so many brands and configurations it boggles the mind.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you were going by brands available each decade since, say, 1960, I have a feeling that the total number has remained relatively consistent, especially considering brands per unit sold. There are many more foreign brands now but most of the many American brands have been boiled down to JD, CNH, and Massey.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jd, ih, massey. Missing a few (dozen?).


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

mlappin said:


> For the longest time here if you owned a sled you got to ride it maybe 3 or 4 times a winter, if you wanted to ride regular you loaded up and hauled it to Michigan. A lot of people got rid of their sleds and got 4 wheel drive ATV's instead, can ride those year round.


 Heck even people here in Mid Michigan have to haul their sled up North if they want to run them more then once or twice a year loll


----------



## powertrader (Aug 12, 2015)

I am considering carrying the line at my dealership..


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I think they are fine tractors - but when I bought my JD5055d last year, one of the things high on the radar was dealer and parts support - long term. I mean long term after I'm through using the tractor and my boys have it. Can't say that this JD will last 50 some years like my still going strong MF 50 diesel, but that's the general direction of my thought when buying. I'm fairly confident JD, CaseIH/New Holland and MF will be around for a long time.

We have seen the lower tier tractor brands (no disrespect intended) dealers come and go. A friend of mine bought a Kioti tractor, the guys he bought it from just dropped the line.

I sought out Deere, CaseIH / New Holland and MF. Kubota is fine, but don't care for the dealer I'd have to work with. I put the color blinds on, made a list of what I wanted in a tractor, added up the good, bad and ugly. In the end, the JD won out and that's what I bought.

You'll probably be fine wi the Mahindra tractors, but wanted to share my buying thoughts.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Our New Holland dealer in Shiner, TX, sells almost exclusively Mahindra tractors now... he was carrying a few New Hollands, but I think they're just about all gone now.
NH got pretty expensive once the Fiat deal was done, most of them are made in Italy, and corporate was making him take a lot of cab tractors and stuff that he just didn't
have much of a market for... most folks in that area simply want a base model open station utility tractor, maybe with a loader, and don't want to pay for all the 'bells and
whistles' of a higher end tractor... If they did, they'd probably go green anyway LOL

The companies do some stupid sh!t... like the local dealer 23 miles from us here had corporate force him to take a giant 4WD articulated Versatile... all he sells anymore
is a few "utility" type tractors, a few 90-130 horse (or thereabout) "mid-size" cab tractors for big hay and livestock operators, and some balers and mowers and stuff like that...
There's some rice farming that uses big bruisers like that in the next county over, but they're VERY brand-loyal and stick to one color...

That big blue Versatile sat there for several years until I guess he finally unloaded it to someone, probably for a song... Guess corporate thought they'd "force" their way
into the big rice tractor market, but it didn't happen...

Interestingly, our Shiner NH dealer doesn't sell any new New Holland hay mowers, either... all he carries is Kuhns, but honestly I prefer the design of the NH mowers better...
better cutterbar IMHO... Sure the dealer loves selling those Kuhn parts from the prices I've seen....

He is selling NH balers and carries a few Rolabars on the lot as well as Kuhn wheel rakes.
Most everything else is shortline.

He told me how sorry the NH cab tractors were from a maintenance and reliability standpoint-- why he was switching over to Mahindra...
Known for a while that the newer NH "utility" tractors like the TN and TS series weren't as good as the old 5610's, 6600's, and 5200
s we ran before... Don't like the looks of the TN/TS series, never have... just look like a ****** tractor...

Later! OL JR


----------



## HayBaby (Aug 7, 2015)

A couple of points/questions on Mahindra- I am in the market for a new tractor and based upon advice to others on the forum, a little personal experience, and dealer support I am looking at a 2011 JD 5085m.

A guy in my hunting club sells mahindra so I started looking at them as a comparison. Mahindra offers the mPower85P. What I find interesting is the engine in the mahindra. It is intercooled, turbo diesel and meets tier 4. The mahindra tier 4 requires no DEF fluid and no particulate filter. Is anyone familiar with intercoolered engines or the CRD engine (high pressure injector)? Or Tier 4 that appears to me to need less bells and whistles to keep it going.? When I think of filters and DEF fluid I picture people in a corporate office around a table looking for ways to build themselves an nice annuity business out of a government reg.

As for Mahindra-I think mahindra has a US Assembly plant somewhere in Pennsylvania that is a couple of years old. Judging by their marketing (radio and TV) it seems as though they are trying to capture the weekender and now going after folks that make their living in a tractor. Their strong marketing gives me the impression that they intend to continue to advance their marketshare in the US.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

HayBaby said:


> A couple of points/questions on Mahindra- I am in the market for a new tractor and based upon advice to others on the forum, a little personal experience, and dealer support I am looking at a 2011 JD 5085m.
> 
> A guy in my hunting club sells mahindra so I started looking at them as a comparison. Mahindra offers the mPower85P. What I find interesting is the engine in the mahindra. It is intercooled, turbo diesel and meets tier 4. The mahindra tier 4 requires no DEF fluid and no particulate filter. Is anyone familiar with intercoolered engines or the CRD engine (high pressure injector)? Or Tier 4 that appears to me to need less bells and whistles to keep it going.? When I think of filters and DEF fluid I picture people in a corporate office around a table looking for ways to build themselves an nice annuity business out of a government reg.
> 
> As for Mahindra-I think mahindra has a US Assembly plant somewhere in Pennsylvania that is a couple of years old. Judging by their marketing (radio and TV) it seems as though they are trying to capture the weekender and now going after folks that make their living in a tractor. Their strong marketing gives me the impression that they intend to continue to advance their marketshare in the US.


The 2011 JD you're talking about will be a Tier 3 tractor, no DPF or DEF.

I read somewhere but can't find now that either the mForce or the mPower Mahindra's are made by TYM. I'm thinking it was mForce but not sure.

Anyway Mahindra has gone to a DOC in their mPower series, a Diesel Oxidation Catalyst, and doesn't need a DPF or DEF. I think it maybe the way to go as long as the EPA stays clamped down on emissions and I doubt that's going change as it was chiseled in stone under the Diesel Emissions Reduction Act of 2005.

I think the others have put so much money and research into DPF's and DEF that they're not going to switch anytime soon and a DOC is very expensive from what I've read due to types of metals inside of it. Kubota has some engines in production now that uses a DOC but I haven't been able to narrow it down as to what applications they will be used in.

http://www.kubota-global.net/us/news/2014/20140703.html

How a "Diesel Oxidation Catalyst" Works


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Mahindra is growing in the US with 4 assembly plants, including Pennsylvania, Texas, California, and moved one from Georgia to Tennessee a short while ago.

Looks like they are in the US for the long haul.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Coondle said:


> Mahindra is growing in the US with 4 assembly plants, including Pennsylvania, Texas, California, and moved one from Georgia to Tennessee a short while ago.
> Looks like they are in the US for the long haul.


We have a poor workforce in Georgia, most are entitled to a living......


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe with any catalyst system, the particulates (soot) still collect in the media and have to be cleaned by exchanging the media. The visible particulates (soot) don't magically vanish. They are trapped inside...

Some trucks are like that. We do an exchange/clean on the cannisters in the shop. It's around 300 bucks reman not including labor.

Interesting comments on Kioti. My NH dealer lost their franchise (seems as though CNH is going the JD route and pulling franchises on mom and pop dealers) and going with multi outlet franchises.

They took Kioti as a replacement so I get to look at them when I get parts, inyerestingly my dealer can still sell parts, just not tractors and implements. I'm not too impressed with a Kioti, for one, the biggest unit I classify as a utility tractor (under 100 pto) and the fit and finish, at least in my view is decidedly offshore. If thats good or bad remains to be seen. Just not my idea of a long lasting tractor....

On Mahindra, don't even know if the make a cab tractor, the new CNH dealer where I bought my bailer at carries them. Never looked closely but I agree, the New Holland tractors, besides having blue (DEF) fuel caps, look very European.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I may have overlooked it but I think Mahindra only offers sync-shuttle but no hyd-shuttle.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> We have a poor workforce in Georgia, most are entitled to a living......


Ain't that the damn truth


----------

